# Looking for a sound card!



## satindemon4u (Aug 28, 2011)

Alright so. After a couple pages of testing, trial and error, and a little anger it has been decided that my onboard audio is shot. Therefore I am in need of a card!

Looking for some ideas. Would like to keep the budget at or under $100. The lower the better I suppose. However, I don't wanna pay $10 for a piece of crap.

Anyway, thanks for any and all suggestions guys!


----------



## qubit (Aug 28, 2011)

I recommend a Creative sound card. I've had three now and they're all excellent. Be aware that some people have had bad experiences with the sound drivers and hate them for it, but I haven't.

Get one with an X-Fi chip in it - you won't believe the difference! My ExtremeMusic sounds awesome and the difference from my old, budget Creative sound card was immediately apparent. Of course, it leaves onboard in the dust. 

The ExtremeGamer is a cheaper version of mine (discontinued, alas) but has the same featureset and very similar sound quality.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok sooo.....

Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 70SB104000000 7.1 Ch...

?

That has the X-fi in it but the 3 egg review kinda sky's me away from it.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 28, 2011)

Actually i would say a cheap sound card is no better than today's onboard. Auzentech and ASUS make some decent cards, personally i would not go for a Creative card and go with one of those instead.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 28, 2011)

MilkyWay said:


> Actually i would say a cheap sound card is no better than today's onboard. Auzentech and ASUS make some decent cards, personally i would not go for a Creative card and go with one of those instead.



Well, I just need a card period since right now I don't even have onboard. :/


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 28, 2011)

I got a refurbished X-fi Titanium from Creative Labs for $50.  The X-treme audios aren't real X-fi cards (they lack the EMU20k1/EMU20k2/CA20k2 processors)...  

As you're just looking for a basic sound card that works though, I'd probably go with an Asus Xonar DG (it's only 13 bucks after the rebate!)
ASUS XONAR_DG 5.1 Channels PCI Interface Xonar DG ...

Is a PCI card okay?  

You can get that same card (the Xtreme Audio) as an OEM deal for under $40, but that extra $10 for the refurbished X-fi Titanium gets you a lot more in the way of audio quality.

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio 7.1 Chann...
Oops -the refurbished Titanium is out of stock at the moment -still can be worth checking out though
http://us.outletstore.creative.com/category/27996753801/1/Sound-Blaster.htm


----------



## hat (Aug 28, 2011)

I have Xonar DG. It's lacking some advanced features, but I'm not sure what. It had something to do with 5.1 compression on the optical out or something... it didn't affect me so I didn't bother remembering the specifics. For me, the DG seems to be overpowered in amplifying the audio volume. It's great for boosting tracks with low volume, but if you play tracks with normal volume and you leave the windows volume control at 100%, there will be clipping and it will be distorted. Keep the volume at 40% and you're good to go.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 28, 2011)

majestic12 said:


> I got a refurbished X-fi Titanium from Creative Labs for $50.  The X-treme audios aren't real X-fi cards (they lack the EMU20k1/EMU20k2/CA20k2 processors)...
> 
> As you're just looking for a basic sound card that works though, I'd probably go with an Asus Xonar DG (it's only 13 bucks after the rebate!)
> ASUS XONAR_DG 5.1 Channels PCI Interface Xonar DG ...
> ...



The first link you posted, I will skip on seeing as how it has over 40 reviews, most of which are 2 eggs. :/

HOWEVER: I did find this.... (looking for PCIe btw, if possible)
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...080&RSort=5&csid=ITD&body=REVIEWS#ReviewStart


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 28, 2011)

One can't expect 5 star quality for 13 dollars  
Haven't heard the DX, but that looks like a very nice card.  Infinitely better than the onboard you were using.  Curious, what do you use for speakers/headphones?


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 28, 2011)

majestic12 said:


> One can't expect 5 star quality for 13 dollars
> Haven't heard the DX, but that looks like a very nice card.  Infinitely better than the onboard you were using.  Curious, what do you use for speakers/headphones?



A set of x-530's for speakers. Headphones are just some Rosewill, nothing special.


----------



## majestic12 (Aug 28, 2011)

If you don't mind the price, I suspect the DX would more than meet your needs then.  It's probably overkill, but it will scale well with better audio equipment if you decide to upgrade in the future.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 28, 2011)

Can you just use your HDMI some how?


----------



## qubit (Aug 28, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Ok sooo.....
> 
> Creative SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio 70SB104000000 7.1 Ch...
> 
> ...



You're right to be wary of it. It's not a true X-Fi card, as the reviews say, it's s bit of a con. The ExtremeGamer is and you'll love it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 28, 2011)

don't spend a lot on a sound card. I recommend taking advantage of HDMI and buy a receiver.


----------



## satindemon4u (Aug 28, 2011)

I do have the HDMI. Have never messed with it though. I will at least look at receivers I guess.

Negative on the receiver. For one, I don't need 50 audio connections, lol. Secondly, I can't afford to pump out a bare MINIMUM of $100 for one.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 29, 2011)

onkyo wavio SE90


----------

